# Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support (>0.90.0) SOLVED



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm trying to install FAHControl on a new Mint 18.1 install and I get that error.  I tried _sudo apt-get upgrade _but that did not fix it.  Software manager says that python version 2.7.11-1 is installed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2017)

Solved by:
wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109052632 ... 15_all.deb
sudo dpkg -i python-support_1.0.15_all.deb
 From: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic....&hilit=Dependency+is+not+satisfiable:#p296049


----------

